# Need some suggestions for additon to my loft



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

I need help with this. I want to add a 3 foot hall way between the breeding section here to 2 young bird loft I want it all attached. I have come up with a few ideas but would like to here some suggestions. Its not going to be easy.


----------



## ABS_LOFT (Nov 16, 2012)

Can I get picture on how the finish loft front u but for ur breeder


----------

